# Famous person name game



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay, here's how this works. You name a famous person. The next poster names another famous person whose first name starts with the same letter as the last name of the previously posted famous person. 

I'll start

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Birdkid (Jun 23, 2014)

LolaViola said:


> Oprah Winfrey


Wayne Douglas Gretzky


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Gina Torres


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Tina Fey


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um?..... Farrah Abraham


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Alicia Keys


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kendrick Lamar


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lena Horne


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Hilary Duff


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

David Beckham


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Barbra Streisand


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salma Hayek


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Henry Parkes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Demi Lovato


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Liam Neeson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naomi Watts


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wynonna Judd


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jamie Foxx


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

French Montana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Minka Kelly


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ben Affleck


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Anthony Hamilton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Halle Berry


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Bernie Mac


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Michael Fassbender


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Freddie Flintoff


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Fela Kuti


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kevin Costner


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Adam Levine


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Lucy Hale


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Hannah Arendt


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Winston Churchill


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

christian bale


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Beyoncé Knowles


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

kim kardashian


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kevin Hart


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hoda Kotb


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Douglas Adams


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kirstie Alley


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Patricia Churchland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lionel Richie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rachel Ray


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ray Allen


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Amy Poehler


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Paul McCartney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Megan Fox


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Bradley Cooper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chris Rock


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rick Ross


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ryan Gosling


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Barack Obama


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Owen Wilson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Will Smith


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sam Smith


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sean Penn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pharrell Williams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mila Kunis


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kris Kringle


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Christopher Cross


----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Steve Nash


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Naomi Campbell


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Liam Neeson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Minka Kelly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Katie Holmes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hayley Westenra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wayne Brady


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brad Pitt


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Peter O'Toole


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Odell Beckham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruce Willis


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bill Cosby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carmen Electra


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eddie Murphy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mike Tyson


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tina Turner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tyler Perry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Paris Hilton


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Hugh Laurie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lauren Conrad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calvin Klein


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Kim Basinger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blake Lively


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Laurence Olivier


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sara Underwood


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Uma Thurman


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tim Tebow


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Tom Hardy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Heidi Klum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kelly Ripa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jessica Biel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beyonce Knowles


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce Jenner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bobby Flay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Victor Cruz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Christian Bale


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Burt Bacharach


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Brett Favre


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Shia LeBoeuf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lisa Leslie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lionel Richie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Richard E Grant


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Gary Coleman


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Aaron Rodgers


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Robert Redford


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rita Hayworth


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Heidi Klum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kevin James


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Demi Moore


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Miranda Lambert


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Michael Mcintyre


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mandy Moore


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Michael Kors


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kate Upton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Una Stubbs


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Simon Pegg


----------



## Mart84 (Feb 20, 2015)

Paul Pierce


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pauline Quirke


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tim Duncan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

John Green


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gerard Butler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guy Fieri


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Flo Rida


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rick Ross


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ricky Martin


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Michael Fassbender


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Felicity Huffman


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Hugh Laurie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Larry Bird


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Brian McKnight


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Gayle King


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kevin Spacey


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sia Furler


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Woody Harrelson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie Chen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Christian Slater


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Simon Cowell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carrie Ann Inaba


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

India Arie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Aaliyah Haughton


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Helen Mirren


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Magic Johnson


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gwen Stefani


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah Wayne Callies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sean Penn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Paige Hathaway


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Heather Graham


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Steve Nash


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kerry Washington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wanda Sykes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Samuel Jackson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jackie Chan


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Carmelo Anthony


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jenna Jameson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sarah Palin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pharrell Williams


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Whitney Houston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hilary Duff


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

David Cook


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Criss Angel


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Adam Sandler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stella McCartney


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Megan Fox


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frank Ocean


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Octavia Spencer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stephen Baldwin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bill Cosby


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Luther Vandross


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lebron James


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jerry Rice


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ray Charles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chris Martin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Marisa Tomei


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Terry gillam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gordon Ramsay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rick Ross


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Walt Disney


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Dennis Rodman


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Roger Clemens


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Chris Jericho


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kevin Hart


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Helen Keller


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kyle Busch


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Lana Del Rey


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Robert Kelly


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Katherine Webb


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Will Smith


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Manny Pacquiao


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lance Armstrong


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Amanda Knox


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kerry Washington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wolfgang Puck


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chace Crawford


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Candace Bergen


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Betty White


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Warren Buffett


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ben Affleck


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amber Heard


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hank Aaron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anna Wintour


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Winona Ryder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ricky Gervais


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

George Clooney


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

George Clooney


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

great minds think alike. :b

From Clooney...... Carrie Underwood



Ally said:


> George Clooney


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^haha I was going to say that too!

Uma Thurman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tom Brady


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brad Pitt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paul Allen


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Amy Winehouse (RIP)


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Walter Matthau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mark Cuban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Calvin Johnson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jim Carrey


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chris Paul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pete Carroll


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chris Brown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bill Gates


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gabrielle Union


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Usher


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Can a sista get a last name lol

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ maybe he doesn't have one :b

Gary Coleman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Robert DeNiro


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

David lynch


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lana Del Rey


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Randy Jackson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jimmy Fallon


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Fiona Apple


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Anne Hathaway


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Heath Ledger


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Ludivine Sagnier


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Shay Mitchell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lauryn Hill


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Hayley Mills


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wayne Brady


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Benny Hill


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hillary Clinton


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Carole Lombard


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lucy Hale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hugh Grant


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Grant Hill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jerry Rice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Robin Wright


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wesley Jonathan


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jessica Alba


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Aaron Eckhart.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Emma Watson


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Walt Disney (RIP)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Derek Jeter


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jason Kidd


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Katy Perry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peyton Manning


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mark Ruffalo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Robin Williams


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wayne Knight


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Chyler Leigh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Liv Tyler


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tom Cruise


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Christina Applegate


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Adele Adkins


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anna Paquin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Patrick Dempsey


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dakota Fanning


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Floyd Mayweather Jr.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Johnny Manziel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Muhammad Ali


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Adam Levine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lady Gaga


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Gene Tierney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Travis Barker


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bindi Irwin


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Irene Cara


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Clark Gable


----------



## Reed Richards (Sep 23, 2014)

Geno smith


Sorry but not really famous


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sam Peckinpah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Phil Davis (UFC)


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Diane Lane


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Larry David


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Drew Brees


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Byron Allen


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Andy Dalton


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dave Navarro


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nick Jonas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Jackie Chan


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Colbie Caillat


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Carol Burnett


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bill Russell


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ryan Tedder


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thandie Newton


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Neil Simon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sean Connery


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Charles Dickens


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

David Bowie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Billie Holiday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Howie Mandel


----------



## grendon (Jan 22, 2015)

Michael Jackson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jon Hamm


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Heather Locklear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

LeBron James


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Jason Segel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shawn White


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Winona Ryder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Russell Brand


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Betty White


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Willow Smith


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jon Cryer


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jonah Hill


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Halle Berry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Benji Madden


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Melissa Leo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Laura Dern


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Denise Richards


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Russell Westbrook


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wayne Gretzky


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

George W. Bush


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Blanche Devereaux


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dave Franco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fiona Apple


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Adam Rodriguez


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rob Dyrdek


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Derek Jeter


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

John Wayne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wayne Brady


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blake Shelton


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruno Mars


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Michael Strahan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Owen Wilson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Whitney Port


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Prince Rogers Nelson


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kelly Rowland


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rachael Ray


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

William Hurt (Such a great actor)


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jared Leto


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kat Von D


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

David Archuleta


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Adam Sandler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Snoop Dog


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Diane Keaton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Keanu Reeves


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

River Phoenix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Patton Oswalt


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Morgan Freeman


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mekhi Phifer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paula Patton


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Patricia Arquette


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alicia Keys


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Bacon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blake Lively


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frank Caliendo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cate Blanchett


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bam Margera


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mark Sanchez


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seth Rogen


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Richard Sherman


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Stacy Keibler


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Neil Diamond


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Stephen Fry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fran Drescher


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

David Duchovny


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Damon Wayans


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

William Shakespeare


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephen King


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Kareem Abdul Jabar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jeremy Piven


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Peter Ferdinando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fred Durst


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Deepak Chopra


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Christopher Meloni


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Martha Stewart


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Selena Gomez


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gwen Stefani


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Shirley Temple


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Torrei Hart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harrison Ford


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Famke Janssen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

January Jones


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Jennifer Jason Leigh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Liam Neeson


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nathan Fillion


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Frida Kahlo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Spacey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salma Hayek


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Heath Ledger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lauren Conrad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Matt LeBlanc


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paul Walker


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Winston Churchill


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chris Paul


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Paris Hilton


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Henry Ford


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ray Romano


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oscar De La Hoya


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hugh Laurie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Laura Dern


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dave Grohl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

George Lucas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lana Turner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tim Allen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Amanda Tapping


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tiger Woods


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wanda Sykes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah Silverman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Susan Sarandon


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Shania Twain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tim Burton


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Blake Lively


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lauren Graham


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Giada De Laurentiis


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

David Beckham


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bruce Willis


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wynton Marsalis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Maksim Chmerovskiy


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Chace Crawford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Stan Lee


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Nathan Fillion


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Diana Ross


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rita Ora


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Walter Matthau


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Mike Tyson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tony Hawk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Heather Matarazzo


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Michael Jackson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Aaron Paul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Portia de Rossi


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rick Ross


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Rod Stewart


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sarah Palin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Paul McCartney


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mick Jagger


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seth Meyers


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Morgan Freeman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Forest Whitaker


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

William H. Macy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Michael J. Fox


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fred Astaire


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Alex Rodriguez


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Robin Thicke


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Henry Cavill


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Christopher Walken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Drusiya (Feb 21, 2015)

Seth Green


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

George Clooney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Christian Dior


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

David Arquette


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amy Lee


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Larry Hagman


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Halle Berry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Billy Crystal


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Christina Milian


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Neil Gaiman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gayle King


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kelly Rowland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rob Lowe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lena Headey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hilary Swank


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Simon Cowell


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

Caroline Dhavernas


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Djimon Hounsou


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hank Azaria


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Anthony Anderson


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aaron Paul


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Paul Mcartney


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Manny Pacquiao


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pierre Cardin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Greta Garbo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Patrick Dempsey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Donna Karan


----------



## Serpentes (Mar 12, 2015)

Ryan Gosling


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gavin Rossdale


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Rita Ora


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Olly Murs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Maya Angelou


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jason Derulo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Donald Trump


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Terrence Howard


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Howie Mandel


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Mary J. Blige


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barry Manilow


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Melanie Griffith


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Greta Garbo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

George Lucas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Laura Prepon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pippa Middleton


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Michael Crichton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Courteney Cox


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Calvin Coolidge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Claire Danes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Deitrick Haddon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hope Solo


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Shemar Moore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Matt Damon


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Donna Summer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Steve Jobs


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jackie Robinson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rosanna Arquette


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ashanti Douglas


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Derek Jeter


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Johnny Depp


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Daryl Hannah


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Helen Keller


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Katherine Heigl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hugh Grant


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Guy Fieri


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fred Astaire


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Althea Gibson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gerard Butler


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bridgit Mendler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mario Lopez


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Larry David


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

Denise Richards


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ryan Seacrest


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Simon Pegg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paul Walker


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

William Faulkner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frances Bean Cobain


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Chrisette Michele Payne


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Patton Oswalt.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Orlando Bloom


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Christian Bale


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Britney Spears


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Tyrese Gibson


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Gerard Butler


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Bill Clinton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Charlize Theron


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Shia LaBeouf


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Langston Hughes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hilary Duff


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Diana Ross


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Randy Jackson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Justin Timberlake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Terrence Howard


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Harvey Keitel


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kandi Burruss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Chris Paul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pete Wentz


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Warryn Campbell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lalah Hathaway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Helen Hunt


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hugh Laurie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Laila Ali


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albert Einstein


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ellie Goulding


----------



## olifreed (Mar 23, 2015)

Gary Lineker


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lisa Leslie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lance Armstrong


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ariana Grande


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gwen Stefani


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Steve Wilkos


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Winona Ryder


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Randy Orton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Owen Wilson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wilt Chamberlain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calvin Harris


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Henry James


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jack Black


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bar Rafaeli


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Rudolf Hess


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Peter Pan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hilary Swank


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Simon Jade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jeremy Piven


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Paul Henderson


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Harry Styles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Will Ferrell


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Fran Drescher


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

David Blaine


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Becca Tobin


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Tyler Perry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Portia de Rossi


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Raven-Symone Pearman


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Peter Grave


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Gabby Douglas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amy Adams


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Larry King


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Kate Winslet


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wynton Marsalis


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Maury Povich


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Paula Hanson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hilary Swank


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seth Meyers


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Minnie Riperton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reggie Bush


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Barry Bonds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Brooke Burke


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Farideh said:


> Huh?


What do you mean huh lol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

paris744 said:


> Brooke Burke


Ben Affleck


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Angie Stone


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

selena gomez


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Geena Davis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

David Spade


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sanaa Lathan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lana Del Rey


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

rachel mcadams


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Manni Pacquino


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Paloma Faith


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Farrel williams


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Warren Beatty


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Benjamin Netanyahu


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Naya Rivera


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Reynold Garry


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bradley Cooper


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Condoleeza Rice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Robert De Niro


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Drew Barrymore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Barry Sanders


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stephen King


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kevin Hart


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

hayley williams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walt Disney


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

demi lovato


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lily Allen


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Aaron Dastayofski


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dakota Fanning


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Frank Lero


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Leela James


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

John Wayne


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wayne Brady


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Brad pitt


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Chandler perry


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Phaedra Parks


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Patrick Swayze


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Ben Affleck


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anthony Kiedis


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Macy Gray


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

ariana grande


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Gerard Way


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

William Shakespeare


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

O.J Simpson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Steve Wozniak


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nigella Lawson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lance Gross


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Giada De Laurentiis


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

Lance Armstrong


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

Pharrell Williams


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Will Smith


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hugh Grant


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Gilbert Gottfried


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Garance Doré


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Daniel Craig


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Charlton Heston


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Heidi Klum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Keith Urban


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

umdy inston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ivanka Trump


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Torrei Hart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Chris Pratt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pete Wentz


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wanda Sykes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sofia Vergara


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Victoria Beckham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruce Willis


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wendell Pierce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Portia de Rossi


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Derek Jeter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jamie Oliver


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oscar De la Renta


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Dolly Parton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Danielle Steel


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seth Meyers


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Meagan Good


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gerard Butler


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Benny Goodman


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

God Almighty


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wallace Beery


----------



## LauraThePetLover5 (Sep 11, 2014)

Barbra Striesand


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sean Connery


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Christina Milian


----------



## vocaltonata31 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Michelle Obama


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Lena Horne


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Holly Hunter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Heath Ledger


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lana Turner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Travis Barker


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Steve Irwin


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

^^^R.I.P jolly fella^^^

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Brad Pitt


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kelsey Grammer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

George Lopez


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lisa Leslie


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Larry King


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Keira Knightley


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kelly Rowland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Robert Pattinson


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Penn Dayton Badgley


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bradley Cooper


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Carson Kressley


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kate Middleton


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Mischa Barton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Benicio del Toro


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Tom Joyner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jared Leto


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lionel Richie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Richard Branson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Barry Bonds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bill Gates


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Grace Kelly


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kurt Cobain


----------



## moory (May 26, 2015)

Celine Dion


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Donna Reed


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Randy Orton


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Orville Redenbacher


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ryan Gosling


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gena Rowlands


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Regina King


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kelly McGillis


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Michael Jordan


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jean Simmons


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Skylar Grey


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Gina Rodriguez


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rob Thomas


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Tori Spelling


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sophia Loren


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Liam Neeson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Naya Rivera


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rocco DiSpirito


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Debby Harry


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Heidi Klum


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kirstie Alley


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Anderson Cooper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chris Martin


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Marvin Gaye


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Gianni Versace


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Virginia Mayo


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Michael Jackson


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

John Wayne


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Winnie Mandela


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Myrna Loy


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Lana Del Rey


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ray Milland


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Mary J. Blige


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Billy Joel


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jessica Chastain


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Caitlyn Jenner :surprise: lol


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jeremy Piven


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Peter Gabriel


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Gladys Knight


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kevin Bacon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Benjamin Bratt


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Byron Allen


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Amber Tamblyn


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Trisha Yearwood


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Brian Taff


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Taryn Manning


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mario Lopez


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lauren Graham


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

George Burns


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

B.B. King (R.I.P.)


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Meghan Trainor


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tina Turner


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Thomas Gibson


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Grover Cleveland


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Christine Baranski


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Bret Hart


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Holly Hunter


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Harry Belafonte


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bridget Fonda


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Floyd Mayweather


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Matt Kemp


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kacey Musgraves


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Medgar Evers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edward Norton


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Naomi Campbell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calvin Harris


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Harriet Tubman


----------



## tunefulmetal614 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hank Azaria


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Adam Rodriguez


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ralph Nader


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norah Jones


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jackie Gleason


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gwen Stefani


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Steven Spielberg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stacey Keibler


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chuck Norris


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Robin Thicke


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tony Randall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rob Lowe


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lucille Ball


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Benjamin Bratt


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sue Simmons


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salma Hayek


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Henry Ford


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Farrah Abraham


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Annette Bening


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Bernadette Peters


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul Newman


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Norah Jones


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

John Mellencamp


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Martina Navratilova


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Finbar Wright


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Walter Matthau


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Mickey Mantle


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Marlon Brando


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bruce Willis


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

William H. Macy


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Michael Douglas


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lara Logan


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lucy Lawless


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Rod Stewart


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Savannah Guthrie


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

George Lucas


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Paul Newman


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Neil Diamond


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dolly Parton


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Paul Newman


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nelson Mandela


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mariah Carey


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Casey Affleck


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Alyssa Milano


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Maggie Smith


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Blake Lively


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lady Gaga


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Graham Linehan


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Liam Neeson


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Natalie Wood


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Will Ferrell


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Paula Poundstone


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Carey Mulligan


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Marisa Tomei


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tony Danza


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Demi Moore


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Taylor Swift


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Shania Twain


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tina Fey


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Janet Jackson


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Joy Behar


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ben Stiller


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Shaun White


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

William Shatner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Steve Wozniak


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Winona Ryder


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Russell Crowe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Casey Affleck


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Adam Sandler


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sylvia Plath


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Paul McCartney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Michael J. Fox


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Faith Hill


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Henry Hudson


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hugh Grant


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Greta Van Susteren


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sheryl Crow


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cary Grant


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Gary Coleman


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Claire Danes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Daniel Craig


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uri Gellar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

George Clooney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Claire Danes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dick Van D*ke


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Derek Luke


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Helen Hunt


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hannah Simone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Simon Cowell


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Celine Dion


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Doris Roberts


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Robert Redford


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Rosa Parks


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Phil Spector


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sasha Cohen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Channing Tatum


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tina Turner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tom Hanks


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Harry S. Truman


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Trisha Yearwood


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeng Constantino


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Chelsea Clinton


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Chris Langan


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Randy Quaid

I win :clap


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

How many points/candies do I get??


----------



## moory (May 26, 2015)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

moory said:


> Quentin Tarantino


NOOO

I already declared I winned. You are disqualified >

Alright, alright, great answer lol.

Tom Zenk http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Zenk

Now I win :clap


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Gojira said:


> How many points/candies do I get??


You can have 26 fruit chews - assorted flavors. But just remember whose thread this is and who's runnin' this - mine and me lol jk


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

George C. Scott


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Scott Caan


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Charlize Theron


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Tina Fey


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Steve Winwood


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Will Smith


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wilson Pickett


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pharrell Williams


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Whitney Houston


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

H. G. Wells


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wesley Snipes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sean Combs


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cozy Cole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Criss Angel


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Andy Samberg


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

LolaViola said:


> You can have 26 fruit chews - assorted flavors. But just remember whose thread this is and who's runnin' this - mine and me lol jk


I will forgive your insolence just this once because I am now busy snacking on 26 assorted fruit chews lol.

Just don't let it happen again, or I"ll jack another of your threads! O.O

P.S. J/k, Zsa Zsa answer knocked my socks off, I actually lol'd, I see the game is afoot 

You are hereby rewarded with friend request. Congratulations, hehe XD

P.S.S. Sandra Day O'Connor


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Winona Ryder


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Rita Hayworth


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Henry Ford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fred Durst


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Dana Bash


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Brian Williams


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Walter Cronkite


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Charles Bronson


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ben Stiller


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sean Penn


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Patrick Swayze


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Simon Pegg


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Phil Collins


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Chester Bennington


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bruce Willis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Will Ferrell


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Faith Hill


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Heidi Klum


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Katie Couric


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carey Hart


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Holly Hunter


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Chelsea Clinton


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Carey Hart


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hank Aaron


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Amelia Earheart


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Eddie Money


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Mariah Carey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Wendy Williams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walt Whitman


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Walter Reed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Renee Zellweger


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Zain Asher


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kathy Griffin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guy Fieri


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Janet Jackson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

January Jones


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Joe Torre


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Tom Sizemore


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sonny Liston


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lorne Michaels


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Mark Ruffalo


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Rene Russo


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Rupert Murdoch


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Michael Schumacher


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sally Struthers


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Steve Winwood


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Warren Beatty


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Brad Pitt


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Paul Simon


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Samantha Power


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Peter Boyle


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bob Hope


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hillary Clinton


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Stanley Tucci


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Tina Turner


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Travis Tritt


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Trace Adkins


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Anthony Anderson


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Anderson Cooper


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Courtney Love


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lisa Lisa


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lucy Hale


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Helen Hunt


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Harrison Ford


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Samira Wiley


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Will Smith


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Shia LaBeouf


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lady Gaga


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Greta Garbo


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Geena Davis


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Debbie Allen


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Amy Adams


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Adriana Lima


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Luke Perry


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Paul Newman


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nicolas Cage


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Charlotte Church


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Charlie Hunnam


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Charlie Day


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Delilah Rene Luke


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Amy Poehler


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Patricia Heaton


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hank Williams


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Wayne Newton


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nancy Wilson


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Will Ferrell


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Felix Hernandez


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Horatio Sanz


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Will Forte


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fred Armisen


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Alan Thicke


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tammy Faye Baker


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bryan Adams


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Alan Alda


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Alan Arkin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Adam Sandler


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sally Struthers


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Stacy London


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lyle Lovett


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kelsey Grammer


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Gary Coleman


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Candice Bergen


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ben Stiller


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sean Connery


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Colin Powell


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Perry Como


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Clark Gable


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Gene Wilder


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Walt Disney


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Donna Summer


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sammy Kershaw


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kevin Spacey


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Stacy Keibler


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Michael Jackson


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Gabe Pressman


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Patty Loveless


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lou Ferrigno


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Faye Resnick


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ryan Seacrest


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Steve Harvey


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hank Aaron


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Andy Warhol


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Wade Boggs


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Brian Wilson


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitney Houston


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hilary Duff


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Dionne Warwick


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Warwick Davis


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Doug Hill


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Harry S. Truman


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tom Cruise


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Carol Burnett


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Bob Balaban


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Barbara Mandrell


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Melanie Griffith


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

George Carlin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Carly Simon


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Paul Simon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Julie Andrews


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Anita Baker


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bill O'Reilly


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Olivia Munn


----------



## ExquisiteCorpse (Jul 20, 2012)

Mitch Mitchell


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Michael W. Smith


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Barry Manilow


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Missy Elliott


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eddie Izzard


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Iggy Azalea


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anne Heche


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anne Murray


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Marie Osmond


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Olly Murs


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Martha Stewart


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Stephen King


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kelly Ripa


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Rita Hayworth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Howie Mandel


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Margaret Dumont


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dax Shepard


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Susan Hayward


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Holly Robinson Peete


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul McCartney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mark Cuban


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cathy Moriarty


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Michael Jackson


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jesse James


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jason Mraz


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mandy Moore


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Mindy Kaling


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Dana Carvey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chris Klein


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kerry Washington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Will Smith


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Samantha Morton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mark Ruffalo


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Renee Zellweger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Dax Shepard


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Susan Sarandon


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

Sydney Leroux


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

LaShawn Daniels


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Deborah Kerr


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kerry Washington


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wyatt Earp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Emeril Lagasse


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lola Falana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frankie Muniz


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Marvin Hamlisch


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Harvey Levin


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Luke Perry


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Paul McCartney


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Miles Davis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dennis Rodman


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ryne Sandberg


----------



## PierceTheVeil (Feb 9, 2013)

Simon Powell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peyton Manning


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Martin Landau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Liv Tyler


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Terry Crews


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Curtis Stone


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sidney Poitier


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Phil Jackson


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Giada De Laurentiis


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Dionne Warwick


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wolfgang Puck


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Pamela Anderson


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anthony Perkins


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Paula Patton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Montgomery Clift


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chris Hemsworth


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hayley Williams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walt Disney


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ernest Hemingway


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly Hunter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hope Solo


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Strother Martin


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Martin Lawrence


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lenny Henry


----------



## LifelongPaperPlane (Jun 12, 2015)

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Christopher Reeve


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edward Norton


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reggie Bush


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bob Hope


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hank Azaria


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Adam Sandler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Steve Jobs


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jason Aldean


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Andrea Bocelli


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Brad Paisley


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Paula Abdul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anthony Bourdain


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bradley Cooper


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Candace Cameron-Bure


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Cassie Ventura


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vivica A. Fox


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fred Astaire


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Angie Stone


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Steven Spielberg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stephen Hawking


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hank Aaron


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jeremy Camp


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Chaka Khan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Katt Williams


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wynton Marsalis


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Megan Mullally


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Matthew Perry


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Paul Shaffer


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Stana Katic


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Katharine Hepburn


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Harrison Ford


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wayne Gretzky


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Gloria Estefan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erin Andrews


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vin Diesel


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Douglas Henshall


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Helen Mirren


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Megan Fox


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Fred Armisen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alex Rodriquez


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Rashida Jones


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Johnny Depp


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Diana Ross


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wayne Brady


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Bronisław Żurakowski

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bronis%C5%82aw_%C5%BBurakowski


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

(hehe)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LolaViola said:


> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> 
> (hehe)


 Hungarian hottie.

Glenn Close


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

LolaViola said:


> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> 
> (hehe)


I hate u... again lol XD

Oh man, what am I going to do??

Charley Quintana

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlie_Quintana

Thread killed. Woohoo :clap


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Terence Stamp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sean Lennon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lloyd Bridges


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Beau Bridges


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Beau Biden


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Boris Becker


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Boris Kodjoe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Keira Knightley


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Knute Rockne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Richard Branson


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Boris Karloff


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kevin Hart


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hill Harper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Halle Berry


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Brandy Norwood


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Norma Jean


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Norah Jones


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jon Hamm


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Henry Cavill


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Christopher Wren


----------



## likevomit (Jun 21, 2015)

Whitney Houston


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Heidi Klum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

David Garrett


----------



## pkore1015 (Mar 22, 2013)

Gerard Butler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bar Refaeli


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Danica Patrick


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paul Rudd


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*happy?*










http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=68970&stc=1&d=1436429041


----------

